# MERGED BMQ thread - 7 Nov - 10 Feb serial



## Obz (15 Oct 2005)

course 0227

november 7th  - feb 10th 


st jean 

(Edited by moderator to clarify subject.)


----------



## aesop081 (15 Oct 2005)

Your point is  ?


----------



## kincanucks (15 Oct 2005)

and did they see that tattoo?


----------



## armyjewelz (16 Oct 2005)

I will start by saying that, In my opinion, this is one of those posts refered to under misspellings.  How is anyone going to know what this thread is about, or search it, when it is extremely unclear.  Now.. If you were to post your thread under a title such as

BMQ Nov.7 - Feb.10

Then I would respond with...


----------



## kimmie (16 Oct 2005)

Jewelz, 

You are too funny somedays. I laughed right out loud.


----------



## mjr payne (16 Oct 2005)

whats wrong with his tattoo?


----------



## kincanucks (16 Oct 2005)

m payne said:
			
		

> whats wrong with his tattoo?



Besides being the most stupid thing a person can do to their own body?


----------



## CalgaryCanuck (16 Oct 2005)

Um, I dont know what this post is about but Im going to BMQ on November 7th as well.


----------



## Obz (16 Oct 2005)

oops i didnt even realize i didnt put asking if anyone was going as well. and ya whats wrong with my tattoo? lol


----------



## 031RCR (17 Oct 2005)

Just got the call!  Infantry 031 RCR BMQ starting November 7th and ending Feburary 10th.  Anyone else joining me on the BMQ or with the RCR?!  

Just so everyone knows I was merit listed October 5th and I was only on it for 7 days before an offer so for all those worrying about when the call will come never give up hope, because from what my experience taught me it will come when you least expect it!

Best day ever!



(Edited by Moderator to add course and dates to topic.)


----------



## mike (17 Oct 2005)

same date, PPCLI.
see you there


----------



## bonitabelle (17 Oct 2005)

Congratualtions!  What a way to start a Monday!


----------



## 031RCR (17 Oct 2005)

Sweet deal Mike!


----------



## GregC (17 Oct 2005)

031 PPCLI, see you in St Jean! What serial are you on? 0227 here..........congrats!


----------



## FNG (17 Oct 2005)

What's wrong with his tat?...nothing..i like it....I have some pretty bad tats from the young and dumb days...but there a part of me know...and if people want to give me shit about em at bmq then they obviously don't have enough work to do or are just slackin.....people make there own decisions to get tats...if you don't want them then who are you to say anything....just don't get any and let others do as they please......anyway...congrats on getting the call man...best of luck and hopefully i'll see you there.....peace!


----------



## kincanucks (17 Oct 2005)

FNG said:
			
		

> What's wrong with his tat?...nothing..i like it....I have some pretty bad tats from the young and dumb days...but there a part of me know...and if people want to give me crap about em at bmq then they obviously don't have enough work to do or are just slackin.....people make there own decisions to get tats...if you don't want them then who are you to say anything....just don't get any and let others do as they please......anyway...congrats on getting the call man...best of luck and hopefully i'll see you there.....peace!



Yes, you are most certainly right if a person wants to have skulls, confederate flags, old girlfriends names and whatever all over their bodies and doesn't care if people think they are some kind of imbecile or misfit then they should absolutely do it.   Posts like yours are a good indication too.   Good luck.


----------



## Infanteer (17 Oct 2005)

Wow - a little judgmental?

I've seen excellent soldiers with a whole range of tatoos ranging from small ones to elaborate sleeves and backpieces.  Not my style (I don't want to upkeep it for the sake of having a blue blob when I'm 40), but I think some are pretty nice pieces of art.

Hey, if we were in New Zealand, we'd be getting our faces tattooed Maori-style....


----------



## kincanucks (17 Oct 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Wow - a little judgmental?
> 
> I've seen excellent soldiers with a whole range of tatoos ranging from small ones to elaborate sleeves and backpieces.   Not my style (I don't want to upkeep it for the sake of having a blue blob when I'm 40), but I think some are pretty nice pieces of art.
> 
> Hey, if we were in New Zealand, we'd be getting our faces tattooed Maori-style....



And I really like piercings too.


----------



## Infanteer (17 Oct 2005)

Just on the face, or are nipples cool too?


----------



## FNG (17 Oct 2005)

I just hope my gf doesn't leave me for a guy like this while i'm gone....i just couldn't compete!

<MODERATOR EDIT: INAPPROPRIATE LINK>


----------



## 031RCR (17 Oct 2005)

They didn't tell me my course number on the phone, but I assume it would be the same as yours?


----------



## paracowboy (17 Oct 2005)

so you took the name "031RCR" without ever having been either? Please tell me you don't have the cap badge tattooed on your arm, already.

Don't quit. Luck.


----------



## Sigop2004 (17 Oct 2005)

Congrats to you all. Now I just need the call out west here! I have been told I was selected but am still waiting for the offer.


----------



## Big T (17 Oct 2005)

Congratulations, and i'm happy to hear you didn't have to wait forever! Sweet deal!


----------



## scottyeH? (17 Oct 2005)

I start BMQ October 31st. PPCLI.


----------



## FNG (18 Oct 2005)

FNG said:
			
		

> I just hope my gf doesn't leave me for a guy like this while i'm gone....i just couldn't compete!
> 
> <MODERATOR EDIT: INAPPROPRIATE LINK>




Boooourns!!!


----------



## Criscuit (18 Oct 2005)

Hey hey, Army.ca folks!!

  Just looking around on the site, I'll be sure to check in -- I leave by plane Nov.6th for Quebec to take part in the BMQ.  Any advice from all you vets?


----------



## kincanucks (18 Oct 2005)

Criscuit said:
			
		

> Hey hey, Army.ca folks!!
> 
> Just looking around on the site, I'll be sure to check in -- I leave by plane Nov.6th for Quebec to take part in the BMQ.   Any advice from all you vets?



Good luck and keep your nose clean.


----------



## ThatsLife (19 Oct 2005)

I just transfered from Reserves to Regular force. Had to do another interview for that, and he told me that I would DEFINETLY be heading out in 1-2 months for BMQ...PPCLI..so i'm hoping it's this nov 7.


----------



## 031RCR (19 Oct 2005)

I am in on the BMQ November 7th, got the call Monday.  031 RCR see you all there!


----------



## 031RCR (19 Oct 2005)

Does anyone know if we are going striaght through Christmas, or are we getting a break?


----------



## Jimmy C (19 Oct 2005)

I'm still waiting for the call from the recruiting center. Hopefully I will be joining you guys out west soon.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Oct 2005)

031RCR said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if we are going striaght through Christmas, or are we getting a break?


This question......Again!!!!   Try typing in the word Christmas in the Search Function and see what you get.


----------



## Phoneman (19 Oct 2005)

031RCR said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if we are going striaght through Christmas, or are we getting a break?



Yes. You get time of at Christmas.
http://www.elrfc.forces.gc.ca/site/a_propos_elrfc/faq_e.asp


----------



## Obz (20 Oct 2005)

Phoneman said:
			
		

> Yes. You get time of at Christmas.
> http://www.elrfc.forces.gc.ca/site/a_propos_elrfc/faq_e.asp




cool thanks for posting that


----------

